# My new Blue & Tan Boy!



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

After tragically losing Koda, we didnt expect to find another puppy so soon. We ended up speaking with someone who just had his 2nd litter of puppies, and out of the 12 that were born they had 1 little surprise. A little Blue boy. :blush: 

We are picking him up today, he is 9 weeks old. Yes, he is huge. Now the fun part is coming up with a name.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness, but he _is_ adorable!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: He's adorable


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

He is gorgeous!! i LOVE the rare color GSDs  good luck with him! He will be lots of fun!

I always liked the names :
Valyrian (va-lare-ee-an)
Rainer
Acitus
Kane
Willow
Ash 
Dusty
Chopper
Detroit 
And Sitka


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Love those blues! Such pretty dogs! He's a good looking pup. Gonna be a handsome devil! Cant wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful boy!!!! I'm impartial to the name Kane. That's my 8 month old GSD's name, it fits him well!!! Good luck with your new pup!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

He is so cute here are a few names we were considering


Argos of course
Caius 
Ruger
Titan
Bear
Buddy


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful puppy.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

That is one beautiful pup. And huge, with ears up already! :thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

"Blue"


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

"Azul"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

shilorio said:


> He is gorgeous!! i LOVE the rare color GSDs  good luck with him! He will be lots of fun!
> 
> I always liked the names :
> *Valyrian *(va-lare-ee-an)
> ...


Somebody is a Games of Thrones fan. eh?


----------



## Switchblade906 (May 5, 2012)

He Looks so Cute!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jay


----------



## Joshlaska (May 2, 2013)

Wow! Gorgeous pup. Have fun choosing a name!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Your pup is BEAUTIFUL ... can't wait to see more pictures of him!!!

What about naming him after a color in the blue spectrum (there are LOTS of them ... I just listed a few): 
Aero
Azure
Blizzard
Bondi
Cyan
Denim
Dodger
Indigo
Midnight
Sky
True


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

carmspack said:


> Jay


I like this name best


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

He's a stunner, you could call him Blue! We have a red Doberman called...Red..Not very inspired but we love it..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry Azul makes me think of Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends, LOL.

He's very handsome, congrats!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> "Blue"


I like the idea of naming him Blue.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss of Koda but very happy about Blue...or whatever you decide to name him


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's beautiful! Make sure you join this site!
https://www.facebook.com/BlueGSD


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Blau is German for Blue. if you wanted to name him blue and be Germanish


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's a gorgeous pup but didn't you last pup have parvo? It is my understanding that you need to wait at least 6 months after a parvo pup to bring home a puppy. Has it been 6 months since your other pup had parvo?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think her last pup accidentally drowned? I don't remember reading parvo.

Your new pup is gorgeous. Please keep us posted on his name.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gaberitta said:


> We have been through so much with him. He had parvo...


That's from a thread about her other pup.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> "Blue"


LOL In Australia that would mean he's a "red head" LOL


Gorgeous puppy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

BowWowMeow said:


> He's a gorgeous pup but didn't your last pup have parvo? It is my understanding that you need to wait at least 6 months after a parvo pup to bring home a puppy. Has it been 6 months since your other pup had parvo?


You are right. Sorry. I missed the thread that Koda was a parvo survivor. I had read that he died in the pool. I hope the OP sees and heeds your warning about bringing a new pup into the environment too soon.


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, we lost Koda in a tragic pool accident, about a week or two after he survived parvo. The vet never "tested" Koda for parvo, she treated him for parvo due to his symptons. However regardless of this, we have made every attempt to dissinfect our house, yard, we have pulled up grass, and have done our best to have whatever it was causing koda to be sick to go away. Our new puppy is currently in puppy daycare while we are at work, and when we get home we have a designated area for him to go potty in.





Stevenzachsmom said:


> You are right. Sorry. I missed the thread that Koda was a parvo survivor. I had read that he died in the pool. I hope the OP sees and heeds your warning about bringing a new pup into the environment too soon.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Congrats on the addition!!


----------



## Gaberitta (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who commented, we are not 100% dead set on a name as of yet. We we have been calling him "Blue" or "Baloo" from the Jungle Book for the past couple of days. The vet says he is 12 weeks old, and he is 26lbs. We have him attending puppy daycare classes while I am at work to get him more socialised with people and other dogs.


----------



## df1960 (Nov 6, 2009)

Gorgeous pup!

As for names of course Blue just seems to fit.

Here are a few more, just in case

Smokey
Ashton 
Wrangler (as in Blue jeans)


----------

